# My Personal Review Of Rolex Dssd 116660



## barbrine (Feb 22, 2011)

Rolex launched Deepsea Sea-Dweller 116660 in 2008 April, this watch was an upgraded version of 16600 and was produced to commerate the Deepsea Special, which was made 50 years ago. Here is my personal review of DSSD 116660.

If you have ever bought a DSSD 116660 watch, when you held it in your hands for the first time, you might just wanted to say - it was really big. Yes, this could be seen from its box, which is much bigger than the other Rolex's.










The left box is DSSDâ€™s, the right one is Daytonaâ€™s.

To get a full understanding of 116660, first, let's talk about *the difference between it and 16600*.

1, Case diameter is added to 43mm, bezel is ceramic and graduations on it are made of platinum.










Case Diameter Measurement: 43mm

2, Adds RING LOCK SYSTEM, it is a high-strength alloy ring and has words engraved on under crystal. It is used to better take and distribute pressure underwater.

3, Thickness of sapphire crystal is added from 3mm(16600) to 5mm. In addition, the flat glass is changed to be arc-shaped, which helps to reduce the pressure.

4, Thickness of 116660 is increased to the amazing 18mm.










Case Thickness Measurement: 18mm

5, Triplelock crown is much larger and thicker.

6, Enlarged GAS ESCAPE VALVE.

7, The bezel of 116660 can be rotated counter-clockwise, but it feels smoother than 16600's.

8, The inner bezel ring of 116660 has engravings and reference number, but 16600's doesn't have any information.

9, Case back of 116660 uses super-strength Titanium, 16600's is made of 904 steel.

10, Hour hand becomes thicker, but is different to 16610LV's, if you check 16610LV carefully, you will find the trunk of hour hand is a little thinner than minute hand. At present, 116660 features the same hands as 116710, the trunk of their hour hand is as thick as minute hand.

11, 116660 adopts new luminescent material, which emits blue light with a little green, not the full green ligh.










Blue Luminescence










See how strong the lume on DSSD comparing the SUB.

12, Bracelet links of 116660 are changed to be solid, but still satin-finished. Link side is polished. A micro adjustment is added on bracelet, position and shape of deployant buckle are also changed.










DSSDâ€™s bracelet is brushed with polished sides. Daytonaâ€™s polished centre links. I personally prefer DSSDâ€™s better because it is harder to get scratched.

13, 116660 is 3900m waterproof, which is more than 3 times 16600.

14, When shipping, there will be a set of tools that are attached with 16600 to adjust the length of bracelet by yourself. However, 116660 doesn't have, that's very strange, dose Rolex feel it is unnessary to provide tools for 116660, because 116660 has possessed a professional micro adjustment.

15, 116660 is also equipped with Cal. 3135 movment, but its spring is changed into blued PARACHROM hairspring. This is the only one 3135 that uses this type of spring. In the future, it will be used in 116610(SUB).

116660 has many outstanding advantages, and also exist defects. *Defects first*:

1, As a utility watch, it is sold at the price of almost 10,000 US Dollars, I think it is too expensive.

2, Daily wearing is uncomfortable, because it is really too thick and heavy.

3, Although the diameter is increased to 43mm, the width and the thickness of the bracelet are not increased. Solid bracelet, but relative to the oversized body, the bracelet looks a little small, which lacks the harmony that 16600 has.

4, "RING LOCK SYSTEM" and "OGEV" are engraved on the inner bezel ring, these words seem a bit redundant, lack of clean, but the good news is that they aren't so conspicuous as on the pictures.

*Advantages*:

1, The increased diameter gives people a professional feeling. People who love the ocean will like it.

2, The increased hands, new style luminescent colour.

3, Ceramic bezel, high grade and more wear resistant.

4, Oversized and thickened case, crown and guards. Solid bracelet and micro adjustment, improved deployant buckle. These give people a strong feeling.

5, Thickened and arc-shaped sapphire crystal glass.

6, The improved 3135 movement uses the blued PARACHROM hairspring, more anti-magnetic and shockproof.

7, Satin-finished bracelet won't be easy to get scratched.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Blimey, and to think my first post was a simple "Hello"

Welcome to the madhouse barbrine and thanks for sharing the write-up with us


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy Crap...

Okay... WELCOME! !


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice watch and review, but get a new ruler/measure


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> Nice watch and review, but get a new ruler/measure


Imagine letting someone join with a cheap plastic rule.

Seriously WELCOME NICE POST.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

For some reason i,m finding myself looking at Rolex at bit more. Especially the Daytona Chrono


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Confused dot com - - - why is this (exellent) review in Uncle Roy's bit of the forum? Did you buy it from him? :lookaround:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, why was this moved to the RLT section? Anyway....I am going to dig out a pic of my old Deep Sea alongside my Oris BC3, itself a hefty deep watch,and I'd agree with the OP, it's pretty much unwearable, that is unwearable without clanging it against every door frame, it caused an awful lot of mental stress.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Pic. Good riddance to it.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Pic. Good riddance to it.


whoaaaa .... it's the new Rolex Monster, way too big and it's put me right off, right I'm now not going to buy it ... erm no, it's nothing to do with the cost :naughty: 

:tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> that is unwearable without clanging it against every door frame, *it caused an awful lot of mental stress.*


I just don't get that bit at all, I wear both mine and never give it a thought if I ever was going to sell, for a few quid just send them off to Rolex and they will come back as good as a new one. Not that they look that bad considering the life they have had. What put me off the Deep Sea wasn't the size, it was the bracelet just didn't look in proportion with the head, if they were to address that problem I'd be tempted.

It's only a watch and about the same cost as well used Mondeo Taxi :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > that is unwearable without clanging it against every door frame, *it caused an awful lot of mental stress.*
> ...


I don't like clanging the Oris and the Rolex was 20 x the cost! I didn't like it from day one (tbh neither could I really afford it) and was desperate for a friend, who had expressed interest in it, to buy it. You are right about the bracelet, I wrote about it in my review when it arrived. The watch went for cash and a Speedmaster, I didn't like that either.


----------

